# PlayStation 3 Online Problem



## rstarr_10 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've tried everything to get online on my PS3 with my wireless internet, but it won't let me. When I scan with my PS3, I get the right Internet Network that I want to connect to, and it says that there is no security, so whenever I try to connect thru the no security, it says that I get a security error (8013013E). So then i found the WEP/WAP code on my computer, and when I scan and get the network, i put the code thru the WAP part, but then i get "An Error Has Occured (80130319)" Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## money740 (Feb 1, 2008)

restart your wireless router try that


----------



## rstarr_10 (Feb 1, 2008)

money740 said:


> restart your wireless router try that


I tried that, it still doesnt work, and i called tech support, and they couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you sure you're putting in the right key?


----------

